# Sometimes....



## Monica (Jul 24, 2010)

Sometimes...

when you cry....

no one sees your tears.



Sometimes...

when you are in pain.

no one sees your hurt.



Sometimes..

when you are worried..

no one sees your stress



Sometimes..

when you are happy...

no one sees your smile ..

-

-

-

-


But FART!!just ONE time...



And everybody knows!!


----------



## shirl (Jul 24, 2010)

Love it, love it!


----------



## Steff (Jul 24, 2010)

LOL soooo true.


----------



## Caroline (Jul 26, 2010)

Many a true word spoken in jest...


----------



## Catwoman76 (Aug 4, 2010)

Monica said:


> Sometimes...
> 
> when you cry....
> 
> ...



Hee hee good one


----------



## Copepod (Aug 15, 2010)

Another comment on the farting / injecting news story?!? As others have already said, many a true word spoken in jest.


----------

